# tegu bite



## nivek5225 (Feb 24, 2008)

Has anyone been bitten by their tegu? I was wondering how damaging a bite from an adult would be?


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 24, 2008)

Welcome to the TeguTalk community, glad you joined us!!  

I have never been bitten by an adult tegu on open flesh, but I guess it would be a bad bite. I had a female that was guarding a nest one-time bite my rubber boot; she bit clean through to my big toe. It did not break the skin, but I was amazed at the jaw pressure.

I have 41 adults, none of them are bad about biting.


----------



## angelrose (Feb 24, 2008)

:welc 
I don't think I want to get bit by one of those giants especially :shock:


----------



## Mike (Feb 24, 2008)

I've only been bitten once, and it was a quick feeding response bite and release. It was from a 2 foot female. It only hurt for a little bit, and almost broke the skin.

An adult could probably take off a finger, not to scare anyone.


----------



## Aranha (Feb 24, 2008)

My new tegu is very agressive and goes into berserk when there is food around. Its about 2.5 feet and it pierced my skin and gave me a vampire like bite so yeah a adult would probably be able to spill some of your blood


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 25, 2008)

Our 3 foot female Blue Tegu bit my ear last year. I was very sweaty from working on the enclosure I was building. She flicked like crazy at both ears and chomped!!! She released after a few seconds and gave me a "I didn't do that did I??" look.


----------



## gebris353 (Feb 25, 2008)

Lmao, you were lucky she didnt take a part of your hear! I've once seen a 4 and a half feet B&W bite a friend while trying to hand feed him the first time he got it. Their owners couldnt have it more cause they were moving so a friend took it, but he wasnt tame and he was big, he took a part of his finger away, thanks God he didnt bit his whole finger. Of course we found another guy to have that tegu hehe. :-D


----------



## ColdThirst (Feb 25, 2008)

Mine has bit me once and my roomate twice, when it bit my finger all its little teeth sunk in, then I jerked away out of reaction and paper shredded my finger, its just now almost healed, and the other night it ambushed my roomates big toe and made 2 pretty deep holes right above the nail, it bled for a bit. And for me it didnt hurt untill like 15min later it just throbbed like crazy for like an hour, lots of neosporin.


----------



## DZLife (Feb 25, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> Our 3 foot female Blue Tegu bit my ear last year. I was very sweaty from working on the enclosure I was building. She flicked like crazy at both ears and chomped!!! She released after a few seconds and gave me a "I didn't do that did I??" look.




OUCH!!! Lucky it didn't take a chunk out!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 25, 2008)

I was only but once when my guy was around 12 inches. It didn't hurt but I could tell it packed alot of power for when it got older.


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 25, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> I was only but once when my guy was around 12 inches. It didn't hurt but I could tell it packed alot of power for when it got older.


Our 1 year old attacked me a few times when he was 6-8 months old. He sure could bite down hard for a little guy!!


----------



## Lexi (Feb 25, 2008)

Iv got bitten by my oldest B&W ..but it was my fault.. i was feeding him andi started messing around in his cage (fixing plants and cleaning the water bowl) And he got my thumb pretty good.. but he thought it was food..So as soon as he relized what it was he let go...thank go he didnt bite down full force.. cause i dont think i would have a thumb any more.


----------



## nat (Feb 26, 2008)

my tegu bit me when she was about 16 inches. She released me as soon as she bit me (I think she was excited about being fed). It didn't hurt but it sure left a scar on my thumb that is only now going away (this happened in April). I don't want to know what she could do as an adult


----------



## MMRR - jif (Feb 26, 2008)

I've had one serious Tegu bite from an adult Argentine B/W. He was being fed out on the floor. He shook the dead rodent so hard that it went flying out of his mouth. He then went after the first thing that looked like food which happened to be my bare left foot! He bit almost directly over the arch, leaving teeth marks on the top and bottom of my foot. None of them were terribly large or deep but one on the top of my foot must have come close to a nerve because my big toe was numb for about 8 months. I still have a strange looking roundish red mark about the size of a dime on the top of my foot from that bite. Can't blame the animal, it was my stupid error.


----------

